# HELP - What skyline do I have



## skyline luck (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok I know this may sound dumb but I have come accross an Imported Nissan Skyline. I bought it yesterday. It is a 1996 P reg and has been registered here for just over a year. The log book says that it is a Nissan Skyline but no more. It does not have a turbo on it as far as I can see and hear. It has a blue and white GT badge on it but for some reason I dont think it is. It is a 24v 2.5. 
I have looked on parkers and various site no one lists it. Even when trying to insure the car it does not reconise the model from the number plate. I was also trying to find a site which would show me the performance of the car but as I was not sure what model it really was I didnt know what spec to look for.
Please help if ya can


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

maybe posting a couple pictures might help.

You said it was already registered here in the US... what's the registration say? That doesn't sound right if it's already US legal.

Try the VIN # that identifies the car, not the plate.

how did you happen to buy a car and not know what it was?

Maybe a GT-S?


http://www.skylinegtr.com/HISTORY.html


----------



## skyline luck (Aug 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> maybe posting a couple pictures might help.
> 
> You said it was already registered here in the US... what's the registration say? That doesn't sound right if it's already US legal.
> 
> ...


I am in the uk, not the states. I work at a car auction and got the car from there. I have always loved skylines but didnt think I could afford one so didnt pay them much interest. I managed to get it way below what it should have been so I grabed it. 
Will try and post some pictures soon.


----------



## skyline luck (Aug 6, 2004)

Got any idea on what it is worth, If it is a P reg manual GT-s import, silver. Just want to see how cheap I got it. I cant find alot of sites that have the values of skylines


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's a 1996 it's an R33. probably a GT-S....not sure though.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

2.5 litre, is a RB25DE, if its a R33 version (1996) then its the second generation RB25DE with VVT on the inlet cam.

Sounds like a R33 GT-S.....


----------



## skyline luck (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah I have figured it is a GTS25 type S


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

What's under the hood? Does it have 2500 written on the top of the engine? The R33 GTS is equipped with either the RB20E or the RB25DE.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

i'll through in another twist as there was a r33 gts-4 which was produced with the rb25de engine.


----------



## GreyArea-R33 (Aug 3, 2004)

skyline luck said:


> Ok I know this may sound dumb but I have come accross an Imported Nissan Skyline. I bought it yesterday. It is a 1996 P reg and has been registered here for just over a year. The log book says that it is a Nissan Skyline but no more. It does not have a turbo on it as far as I can see and hear. It has a blue and white GT badge on it but for some reason I dont think it is. It is a 24v 2.5.
> I


All Blue badged GT's are non turbo.Look for the stamped number in the engine bay(below windscreen next to steering)it'll say something like EECR-33****


----------

